# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  چندتا سوال در مورد RUP

## In_Chan_Nafar

با عرض شلام و خسته نباشید

من چندتا سوال در مورد RUP و UML داشتم. امیدوارم که با کمک شما این اشکالات حل شود.

1- برای مثال ما یه نرم افزار حسابداری یا انبارداری و... را می خواهیم آنلیز کنیم (البته به سبک RUP) حالا این سوال ذهن من رو مشغول کرده که این نرم افزارها دارای 50 یا 70 یا شاید هم بیشتر فرم هستند حالا ما باید هر فرم رو (مثلا فرم ورود اطلاعات پرسنل) رو باید یک Use Case در نظر بگیریم . حالا اگه قرار باشه فقط Use Case های حساس رو شناسایی کنیم پس تکلیف بقیه فرم ها چی می شه به چه صورت می تونیم جزئیات فرم ها را بررسی کنیم.

2- به چه صورتی می تونم از معماری چندلایه در آنالیز استفاده کنم (آیا باید از مفهوم Package استفاده کرد یا از Pattern ها)

حالا یه خواهش هم داشتم اگه می شه یه مثال عملی (DataBase) آنالیز رو به سبک RUP & UML رو در صورت امکان لطف کنید.

مچکرم. (فقط اگه یه مثال باشه خیلی عالی می شه البته خواهشا)

----------


## manager

*من به متدولوژی RUP مسلط نیستم* ولی می دونم بسته به فرم های شما، هر کدوم از اونها می تونن یک کلاس باشن (تاکید می کنم که وجود فرم، شرط کافی برای وجود کلاس مربوط به آن نیست). همچنین UseCase ها در سطح انتزاعی بالاتر از کلاس قرار دارند و طرح عملیاتی مورد نیاز جهت انجام نیاز Actorها را تشریح می کنند، همچنین هر UseCase ممکنه UseCaseهای دیگری رو هم در بر داشته باشه پس طبق تعریفی که برای فرم ها کردیم الزاما هز فرم اطلاعاتی یک UseCase نیست ولی ممکنه هر فرم یک کلاس باشه !




> 2- به چه صورتی می تونم از معماری چندلایه در آنالیز استفاده کنم (آیا باید از مفهوم Package استفاده کرد یا از Pattern ها)


  در مورد این جمله تون باید خدمتتون عرض کنم که استفاده از معماری چند لایه تو فرآیند آنالیز نرم افزار مطرح نمی شه و مربوط به فرآیند طراحی نرم افزار هست. تو فرآیند آنالیز شما نباید در مورد طراحی فکر کنید.در ضمن من تا حالا مفهوم Package رو در کنار معماری چند لایه نشنیده بودم !! 



> حالا یه خواهش هم داشتم اگه می شه یه مثال عملی (DataBase) آنالیز رو به سبک RUP & UML رو در صورت امکان لطف کنید.


Case Study های زیادی توسط شرکت رشنال ارائه شده. کسی یه مثال کامل و جامع خودش رو نمی یاد به شما بده چون اون دیگه مثال نیست (یه پروژه ست) .

----------


## aidinwashere

سلام.
من خیلی تازه کار هستم در زمینه RUP ولی فکر میکنم فرم های شما باید Boundry باشند نه Use Case.

----------


## miimii

با سلام
دوست عزیز اعمالی که در این پروژه انجام می شوند و حایز اهمیت هستند به عنوان Use-Case   تلقی میشود.
مثلا فرم ورود اطلاعات پرسنل یک U.C نیست بلکه عمل وارد کردن اطلاعات پرسنل U.C است.
فرض کنید یک Actor  دارید به نام Operator سیستم.در این صورت ممکن است U.C که از این Actor صادر شود ورود اطلاعات پایه باشد که خود این U.C با رابطه Include مثلا در برگیرنده U.C ورود اطلاعات کالا، ورود اطلاعات پرسنل و یا ... باشد.
حال بنا به دید تحلیل گرانه شما میتوانید فرم های مورد نظر را در نمودار Class Diagram به عنوانClass در نظر بگیرید.که جزییات فرم هارا به عنوان Property های کلاس در نظر بگیرید.
حال اینکه فرم شما از نوع Boundry باشد به Type آن بستگی دارد.پس مثلا ممکن است ماهیت فرم شما Class  باشد و از نوع Boundry.

----------

